#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Super Winner HID JB Systems Review

## Copains Deluxe

Weer eens een review van mijn kant kant, deze keer over de Super Winner HID van JB Systems !

Enjoy ! 

http://youtu.be/CYqmQwJ0UnI

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Iemand aan of opmerkingen ?

----------


## NesCio01

L  O  L

grtz

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Onderbouwen mag ook wel  :Wink:

----------


## ralph

Achterkan....T

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Heb ik ook gemerkt later gezien , maar opnieuw heel het filmpje heruploaden etc vind ik niet de moeite...

----------


## laserguy

Die "vindt" mag dan weer zonder "t".  :Smile: .

----------


## Rolandino

Zijn er ook filmpjes van de "gewone" winner en de HID versie puur voor vergelijk ?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ik zal eens proberen om rond juli een normale winner in huis te halen , en zal dan een filmpje van de twee tov elkaar maken!  :Smile:

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Zijn er ook filmpjes van de "gewone" winner en de HID versie puur voor vergelijk ?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbAwX...eature=related

hier de normale "winner" van jb systems.  enige verschil wat ik zie is de totale licht opbrengst overigens.  de hid rijkt wat verder...?

----------


## Tom06

Dat is niet echt een review

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbAwX...eature=related
> 
> hier de normale "winner" van jb systems. enige verschil wat ik zie is de totale licht opbrengst overigens. de hid rijkt wat verder...?



Heb onlangs mijn super winner naast de winner mogen plaatsen , het enigste verschil is inderdaad dat hij wat verder reikt dan de normale en dat de kleuren iets feller zijn , helaas hat ik toen wel geen film/foto materiaal bij me  :Frown:

----------

